
Analyzing Code Review Response Times at TrialSpark with GraphQL and Chartify - jasonkillian
https://medium.com/trialspark/analyzing-code-review-response-times-at-trialspark-67af447f97e3
======
jasonkillian
Wrote this article because I was inspired by the amount of data the GitHub API
gives easy access to and all the sorts of interesting info that can be gleaned
from it.

It also raises some interesting questions on how to use this data effectively
and responsibly as a tool for reflection on an engineering team's operating
methods. I'd love to hear if other engineering teams have gleaned anything
interesting about their own methodologies from GH data!

